# Death and Defiance up for sale, only £15...



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/death-and-defiance-hardback.html

So that's now up for sale, but it's only £15? So I'm guessing it's not a hardback, like the collectors editions or limited editions are, else why is it so cheap? Unless it's about 50 pages...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Branstark, here I come.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Branstark, here I come.


Right behind you. Unless this is a real anthology, like say around 150-200 pages, then I might get it.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Right behind you. Unless this is a real anthology, like say around 150-200 pages, then I might get it.
> 
> 
> LotN


It's 132 pages long!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

March of Time said:


> It's 132 pages long!


Hm.

I just spent £22.75 on a single book. It's admittedly an Anniversary Edition but still, a fair bit for a book. It has 1168 pages worth of story and an extra hundred or so of extra material. The book? Lord of the Rings.

£22.75 for all three LotR books and extra material in a gorgeous hardback Anniversary Edition vs £15.00 (+ either £4.50 for shipping or the cost of the second book you add on to avoid shipping) for a 132 page collection of short stories (That is likely no more than 120 since the full page count includes the ads and authors info at the front.)

No contest.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Branstark, here I come.


Seconded


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Got a reply from Black Library, the ebook will be released together with the general release version in 2015.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Got a reply from Black Library, the ebook will be released together with the general release version in 2015.


Branstark - you are our only hope


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

The book is very disappointing so far, the stories are short and not a lot happens


----------

